# Odd Phrag Millbrook



## lanthier (Dec 1, 2020)

First bloom, and whoa, interesting? Any ideas on what would cause this? Thanks in advance...


----------



## monocotman (Dec 2, 2020)

Was the developing bud sprayed at any time?
I would wait to send what the second flower looks like.
Is this the first time this plant has flowered?


----------



## terryros (Dec 2, 2020)

Wow, I have never seen this on any Phrag. I like the idea of seeing if it is persistent in subsequent blooms.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 2, 2020)

Damage by thrips or other pests in the bud might show up like this.


----------



## lanthier (Dec 2, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Was the developing bud sprayed at any time?
> I would wait to send what the second flower looks like.
> Is this the first time this plant has flowered?



First bloom and yes, spray in bud might be culprit!


----------



## monocotman (Dec 2, 2020)

Check the second flower!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2020)

Isolate it.


----------



## lanthier (Dec 2, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Check the second flower!



There was only one bud!!! So I'll need to wait....


----------



## kitfox (Dec 2, 2020)

My 'Millbrook' has always sequentially bloomed, but it is extremely slow to develop successive buds. Don't cut the stalk off when the bloom drops just because it isn't showing a bud yet...it reminds me of Phal violacea...be patient.


----------



## lanthier (Dec 2, 2020)

kitfox said:


> My 'Millbrook' has always sequentially bloomed, but it is extremely slow to develop successive buds. Don't cut the stalk off when the bloom drops just because it isn't showing a bud yet...it reminds me of Phal violacea...be patient.



Oh great to know! I was seriously going to cut it as it is not so pleasant to look at. Thanks for that information! I hope it does develop a a new bud!


----------



## monocotman (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe cut off the deformed flower to encourage another bud.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 3, 2020)

I would cut the current flower. Are the discolored areas raised or flat?


----------

